# Foods containing euthanasia drug



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's a link that I found posted on another forum. I've read about the use of euthanized pets as ingredients in dog food, and this lists the results of an actual study done tracing the amounts of sodium pentobarbital in dog and puppy foods. The test is a little "old" for my likings, but the FDA still considers it current. I don't know about you, but I do NOT trust _any_ of these companies...

The first link goes directly to the chart, the second to the home page.

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/dfchart.htm

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/default.html


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Some of them on the list inclue:
Nutro
Ol Roy
Pedigree
Dads
Friskies
Purina Pro Plan
Heinz
Reward

etc...


----------

